
Introduction to the Modern Server-Side Stack – Golang, Protobuf, and gRPC - NicoJuicy
https://medium.com/velotio-perspectives/introduction-to-the-modern-server-side-stack-golang-protobuf-and-grpc-40407486568
======
pragmaticlurker
why not using Modern C++ or Java 12 or PHP 7.3 for modern stack?

